# Unipolar Major Depresion - Is it a downward spiral or can it be turned around to...



## Tuscan Dreamscape (Feb 18, 2013)

our creative benefit?

Unipolar major depression, the fucking terrible condition characterized by extended episodes of low mood, apathetic responses to your environment, diminished energy, inability to ascertain feelings, poor sleep patterns, feelings of worthlessness, suicidal ideation, loss of the capacity to experience pleasure, etc...Does depression become an all encompassing burden to bear, or is it the doorway to creative insight and life fulfilling meaning?


----------

